# news-list



## JimNoble (Nov 17, 2006)

1. It's customary to wait for people to ask to subscribe to a mailing list before subscribing them to it.
2. It's sensible to ensure there is a DNS entry for the mailing list host (& that it's had enough time to propagate?), so that people can actually get to the subscription management page.

HTH, HAND,

Jim


----------



## Frida (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree JimNoble. It is a matter of principle not to collectively join up everyone without consulting them first.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 17, 2006)

I did a mail server migration last night, which also contains our mail-list software (that we don't use anymore) and needless to say, it did it's own thing and sent out the emails. The list was generated years ago based upon information, stored, at the time, in the user control panel.

So, you can disregard the email, as it was sent in error.

Scott


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 17, 2006)

I joined it. Guess I'm a follower!


----------



## ScottW (Nov 17, 2006)

I deleted the list, so it won't happen again. For mail-lists, I just use the flag "receive admin emails" in vbulletin and use vbulletin to send out the mass emails. Granted, I rarely send them out.


----------



## Frida (Nov 17, 2006)

ScottW said:


> it did it's own thing and sent out the emails



lol, I have often wondered why they call it "artificial intelligence" when computers often do such stupid things


----------

